# The Complete Robuchon or Larousse Gastonomique



## charlievb (Sep 7, 2011)

Which one is better or are they both worth having. Does anyone have both and can attest to how they compare.

Thanks


----------



## sweetie pie (Feb 18, 2011)

I have The Complete Robuchon. I've had it for a while and have not cooked from it yet. From reviews I have read, it is more or a home-based cooking than up to his usual self. There are a few recipes I do want to try which don't look too complicated and don't call for ingredients foreign to me. I also have Simply French by Patricia Welles which showcases Robuchon's recipes. I love that book.


----------



## shnooky (Oct 11, 2011)

I also have The Complete Robuchon but I got it just a few weeks ago so I can't really give an accurate review, but I've liked everything I've tried from it so that's something I suppose.


----------



## valeriomarcello (Oct 28, 2011)

I've read the Robuchon,not coooked from it. And looked at the Larousse. Depends what you want, but I think the Larousse is more of a encyplopedia type book....I would probably go with neither, and get something else, but I can't offer u any suggestions...what are you gonna use it for?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Well put, valeriomarcello.  Well put.  "What do you want to use it for?"  That is the question.  

"Professional level recipes" is something of an oxymoron.  When you reach a level of professional competence, you understand how ingredients go together, what your particular ingredients are like, what substitutions you can make, how to apply techniques to reach desired ends with a given set of equipment, etc.  To a very large extent, that's what professional competence is.  Consequently, you tend to work off recipes rather than follow them to the letter.

I find the most interesting and challenging part of writing recipes is perfecting them and writing them so they can be followed by someone who doesn't have a great deal of skill, AND provide inspiration for improvisation for someone who does. 

BDL


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a version of Larousse from 1959. Its falling apart but I still refer to it. I love it for the classics.


----------

